# Any downsides to the Freejet?



## Trotronics (Feb 8, 2016)

I have been chipping away at all of the DTG options out there and have finally made it down to the freejet by omniprint. 

Does anybody have any complaints or know of any downsides to the printer outside of normal DTG maintenance?


----------



## Clemsc (Jan 15, 2016)

Yes they suck, they are only servicing out their base in California if breakdown your left to your own on your own to fix by skype or they say will ship another machine maybe? Idk I didn't buy one they screwed up my deal they weren't transparent about service. Epson has 1 year full warranty they will send a technician out to fix your printer. Omniprint has shoe platen for $2000 Epson is $350 Brother has one too for about the same price. They will service you too. Omniprint did a test print for me and I washed it 5 times and my client saw it and said this is a joke but the other one done by somebody else was great. When I told Omniprint about this and my concerns about them servicing me they said we can't continue this sale. They are hiding stuff. Buyer beware Epson,Brother,Bellqette and Coldsei are great companies they answer all your questions and service what they sell.


----------



## LISportstore (Sep 16, 2013)

Clemsc, I don't know why you are bashing freejet so much. So you had a bad experience with them don't make it like everyone has the same problem. I had a good experience with them as for asking questions and getting answer there was no problems. I spoke with Ken from Omniprint and he was very helpfull. Let people judge for themselves. An know I don't work for the company I just bought my freejet330tx and did a lot of talking to people and different companies before I decided. 
Dean
L.I.sport Store

Sent from my SM-N920V using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## gatorGRAFIX (Mar 11, 2015)

Hmmmm, seems to me that if I had a really bad experience with a company I would assume that is standard operating procedure for that company. Besides, the original poster asked so he wouldn't have to judge for himself.

If I am wanting to buy something expensive I want to hear all sides, not just the good ones, all of them.


----------



## Trotronics (Feb 8, 2016)

LISportstore said:


> Clemsc, I don't know why you are bashing freejet so much. So you had a bad experience with them don't make it like everyone has the same problem. I had a good experience with them as for asking questions and getting answer there was no problems. I spoke with Ken from Omniprint and he was very helpfull. Let people judge for themselves. An know I don't work for the company I just bought my freejet330tx and did a lot of talking to people and different companies before I decided.
> Dean
> L.I.sport Store
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using T-Shirt Forums


Thanks man I appreciate the feedback


----------



## iebriggs (Jan 26, 2015)

I have been researching for a year now. And I have found the Freejet to be the best bang for the buck. They have very few complaints if any and when I told them how much I washed a test print they were not surprised by the results. I did repeated abusive washing to the shirt. Wash it with the print on the outside in hot water with denim and all sorts of clothes. Did it fade, yes but mind you this shirt literally went from the washer to the dryer and back into the washer. For 6 months it got washed 4-5 times per week. If a load was washed so was it. That is 150 Washes and it looks great. Not fresh off the printer great but I basically have it three years of washing abuse. Will I say this is the absolute best printer to ever be made. No I can't, but I can say everyone I reached out too that have this printer love it. And the Skype repairs are not uncommon. A lot of times a repair can be done quickly that way rather then send a tech out or ship it back. Even Bellquette does that. So with that said you can either go with Freejet which is using an Epson print head. Or buy an Epson but if you read the Epson forum here you will see it is not all roses. I pick my printer up next week and I sleep just fine with my decision. If you have questions call and talk to them or any other company. But the guy above is out to make a reputable company look bad because he did not like their answers. DTG is not for everyone.


----------



## shirtmaine (Aug 27, 2005)

Trotronics said:


> I have been chipping away at all of the DTG options out there and have finally made it down to the freejet by omniprint.
> 
> Does anybody have any complaints or know of any downsides to the printer outside of normal DTG maintenance?


What's the price on the freejet?


----------



## iebriggs (Jan 26, 2015)

I got a packaged deal with pretreater and heat press. And i got it as an ISS show special. Contact them directly and ask for omnipaul or paul green. They can talk to you about pricing and what you are looking for.


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS (Jul 13, 2012)

Freejet is a good machine


----------



## kwithers (Jan 17, 2015)

I've had my Freejet 330tx for over a year now with No problems with the printer. The wet capping works awesome even after a week or 2 without running. This really is a good machine.


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS (Jul 13, 2012)

I'm a competitor but honest, I think they are great machines too.


----------



## jmcgurren (Oct 28, 2008)

I don't get the wet cap hype. Yes it is great for the print head to be wet when not I use but I can soak my print head and have the same effect... Just gotta keep the capping station from drying out by syringing in some fluid, which freejet has down automatically without worry. That being said, letting the printer sit, as they claim you can do, does not help the ink in the lines and dampers from separating which causes more problems than a print head drying out because usually you can run some cleanings on the print head and soaks that will bring it back to life if an issue resonates at that level. Under use resulting in Separated ink in the lines and dampers will eventually block some flow and cause ink starvation to the print head which I find far more annoying than a clogged print head itself.... being that you can't actually get to the lines and dampers without taking the printer apart. A lot of times solid blocked channels have nothing to do with a dried out print head, rather it is issues at the damper level which causes ink not to flow to the head, thus a whole channel shows up blank on a nozzle check since the ink is not flowing to it. New DTG users are confused by the industry in assuming that "print heads drying out are the main cause of DTG stress" when that is hardly the case. 
When I posted this on a Facebook DTG page the omni guys dismissed it by simply saying "dampers aren't a problem for us". I don't buy it, dampers are a problem for everyone in white ink DTG, even if your a new user and don't know it yet. Dismissing this information is a bit dodgy IMO. I am not bashing freejet - It seems to be a sick printer from the prints I have seen and the build quality ... and also the rip is Kothari which I think is the best. I used to own a Neoflex 4880 and it was great as far as print quality is concerned, but claiming that the printer can sit for a month or more without use and have no problems is not something I believe unless they are running a white ink that doesn't separate, which does not yet exist... And darnit the industry is more than ready for that type of ink to hit the market. If a no pretreat white ink isn't possible then someone please focus on making a white ink that doesn't separate for God's sake!


----------



## iebriggs (Jan 26, 2015)

The help I have found with the wet cap feature is I have zero need for humidity control. My printer is in my garage and I use it with the garage door open and the side door so I have a breeze. The only head cleaning I do is when I start up in the morning. It is also great for those who do not print everyday.


----------



## jmcgurren (Oct 28, 2008)

That is certainly true. I am sure it is a helpful feature I was just pointing out why it is not an end all solution for white ink issues.


----------



## brandonlaura (Dec 26, 2015)

Its a good machine, go for it


----------



## LancerFlorida (Mar 20, 2018)

This is a good question and much has changed since 2016 when the question was posted.
Did you choose to purchase the FreeJet?What model and what has been your experience. Is this the only DTG printer in your shop.

I am looking seriously at the 300TX Plus. I'm torn between what I believe to be a excellent machine to buying a lesser machine but having the economic latitude of not be 'life dependent' on one machine. For the 20 to 30 K a suite of T-print tools (one printer) would cost from FreeJet, what other vendor could provide good machines with affordable redundancy AND do natural and synthetic materials?
Update please.


----------



## Dark and Wilder (Mar 28, 2017)

Id agree with some of the negative sentiments here about Onmprint. They seemed very "buy a printer or get out" with me. Like unless my question was "where do I sign?" They didnt reply, read or seem willing to answer any questions. 

Twice I enailed them about their printer, both times answered and called within 10 mins. In between those emails I had questions about alternative to buting a new printer and never heard a word back...I get they're in the business of selling printers but holy, not everyone has 20k lying around or wants to take on a huge financial responsibility/lock in working capital into a DTG off the bat.

Not saying they're bad...but I certainly took a step back from them after seeimg how they appear to operate unless youre buying a new printer


----------



## Dark and Wilder (Mar 28, 2017)

Id agree with some of the negative sentiments here about Onmprint. They seemed very "buy a printer or get out" with me. Like unless my question was "where do I sign?" They didnt reply, read or seem willing to answer any questions. 

Twice I enailed them about their printer, both times answered and called within 10 mins. In between those emails I had questions about alternative to buting a new printer and never heard a word back...I get they're in the business of selling printers but holy, not everyone has 20k lying around or wants to take on a huge financial responsibility/lock in working capital into a DTG off the bat.

Not saying they're bad...but I certainly took a step back from them after seeimg how they appear to operate unless youre buying a new printer


----------



## LancerFlorida (Mar 20, 2018)

I too have been chipping away and have reached the same outcome.
300TX Plus seems the preferred path for me.......at over 20K......
.....then came the Digital FX and the OKI 8432 WT at 40% the cost. The samples look incredible on black cotton.
I need durability feedback to determine if laser is the technology I want to use for garment printing.


----------



## edward1210 (Nov 7, 2009)

brandonlaura said:


> Its a good machine, go for it


I know this is a post, but I look at this printer and it look just like an Epson printer, $15000 for an Epson printer?


----------



## DTGwannaB (Jun 27, 2019)

I'll be getting one as soon as I can, fingers crossed


----------



## BBProd (Oct 29, 2008)

DTGwannaB said:


> I'll be getting one as soon as I can, fingers crossed


If you haven't already, you should check out the Facebook page (All Brands). There's been a lively discussion over there.


----------



## Marcelamoy (May 29, 2021)

iebriggs said:


> I have been researching for a year now. And I have found the Freejet to be the best bang for the buck. They have very few complaints if any and when I told them how much I washed a test print they were not surprised by the results. I did repeated abusive washing to the shirt. Wash it with the print on the outside in hot water with denim and all sorts of clothes. Did it fade, yes but mind you this shirt literally went from the washer to the dryer and back into the washer. For 6 months it got washed 4-5 times per week. If a load was washed so was it. That is 150 Washes and it looks great. Not fresh off the printer great but I basically have it three years of washing abuse. Will I say this is the absolute best printer to ever be made. No I can't, but I can say everyone I reached out too that have this printer love it. And the Skype repairs are not uncommon. A lot of times a repair can be done quickly that way rather then send a tech out or ship it back. Even Bellquette does that. So with that said you can either go with Freejet which is using an Epson print head. Or buy an Epson but if you read the Epson forum here you will see it is not all roses. I pick my printer up next week and I sleep just fine with my decision. If you have questions call and talk to them or any other company. But the guy above is out to make a reputable company look bad because he did not like their answers. DTG is not for everyone.





iebriggs said:


> I have been researching for a year now. And I have found the Freejet to be the best bang for the buck. They have very few complaints if any and when I told them how much I washed a test print they were not surprised by the results. I did repeated abusive washing to the shirt. Wash it with the print on the outside in hot water with denim and all sorts of clothes. Did it fade, yes but mind you this shirt literally went from the washer to the dryer and back into the washer. For 6 months it got washed 4-5 times per week. If a load was washed so was it. That is 150 Washes and it looks great. Not fresh off the printer great but I basically have it three years of washing abuse. Will I say this is the absolute best printer to ever be made. No I can't, but I can say everyone I reached out too that have this printer love it. And the Skype repairs are not uncommon. A lot of times a repair can be done quickly that way rather then send a tech out or ship it back. Even Bellquette does that. So with that said you can either go with Freejet which is using an Epson print head. Or buy an Epson but if you read the Epson forum here you will see it is not all roses. I pick my printer up next week and I sleep just fine with my decision. If you have questions call and talk to them or any other company. But the guy above is out to make a reputable company look bad because he did not like their answers. DTG is not for everyone.


Hi! may you tell me tips on pretreatment and curing? I have a new one and when I first wash it after 10 days, the prints fades away.
Thanks so much


----------

